# anyone else own a hutch rebel fireplace insert?



## jdtractor (Feb 10, 2008)

I just bought and installed a fireplace insert.Ive only had it about a month and really love it 
it heats our whole house.Our fireplace is located on an inside wall in the middle of the
 house so it works out perfectly,plus we have a large amount of woods on our farmland.(free heat)
I only wish we done this years ago.I bought the insert( used )from an elderly couple who said 
they rarely used it. it looked brand new,I gave 200.00 bucks.my question is does anyone have or know
any thing about a Hutch Rebel insert?I have googled , yahooed, etc with little info on the net.I would 
like to find out who manufactured them or get an owners manual ,if there ever was one incase parts
are needed in the future... thanks


----------



## webbie (Feb 10, 2008)

Well, it was Hutch Manufacturing as I remember. A heavy duty steel unit.
This was sold at many masonry yards and hardware stores, etc. - although some stove dealers also carried it. 

A beast like that should not need many parts except "generic" ones like firebrick, gasket, etc.

As I remember, they made solid plate stoves like the Fisher, etc. and also this insert type which is somewhat a copy of the Buck type. I think you could get parts from Stove Parts Unlimited, etc. if you needed fans or other electricals....if not, you could probably find generic stuff that would work.

Let me state the obvious....with a name like "Rebel", it was made down south!


----------



## jdtractor (Feb 10, 2008)

thanks for the info, I figured I could get parts (electrical)locally cant see what-else would ever go wrong
I had e-mailed hutch manufacturing for info with no luck,who knows I might never need it....sure do love this 
wood heat.5 degrees outside 80 degrees inside..... awesome.


----------

